# Freezer Micro-grow



## 85cannabliss (Sep 11, 2007)

===scrapped=== 

===go Down A Little===

==POST #6===


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 11, 2007)

If I decide to have more grows after my first I think I might try out the Lowryder strain. Those things only get to be like 2ft tall, definitely doable in a small area.


----------



## ben10 (Sep 11, 2007)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

hey man good idear a fly plant cool how u grow that dude its a bit diffrent we now have a new room ladys and gents FLYTRAP PASSION.COM lol maybe u cud put 1 more fan on the back of other fan without cuttin in. i bet cuz this is u first grow u and u stone bud set up and just got high watchin the grass grow im a right dude


----------



## 85cannabliss (Sep 12, 2007)

hahaha that be right ben, we set it up just for that reason. we sat in front of it for like 2 hours last night, admiring our master work lol weve never got off our asses to anything like this, and it worked, so we cant wait to get them other 6 in there 

thanks for the replies guys 85C


----------



## 85cannabliss (Sep 15, 2007)

hey whoa, ive read that lowriders have a large root system. how would i get away with tha, coz the bottom of the freezer isnt as wide as the top??? (if that makes sense)


----------



## 85cannabliss (Sep 16, 2007)

hey, after doing a little more reading about, i found that 60 watts of cfl is not enough for what i want. and as the temps were already over 30C, we decided to start again. i think ive been a little cheeky tho, coz ive used desk fans for intake/extration.

so here is my new setup;
6" desk fan
5" desk fan 
6 x 20w cfl = 120w

and as my grow space is (w)1ft4" x (d)1ft5" i think this should cover the watts/sqrft?!?! ive used an online calculator to work this out and it works out at a little over 60w/sqrft and with my plants being so close they are getting almost 29,000 lumens?!?! (the lumens cant be right, acn they?


----------



## 85cannabliss (Sep 16, 2007)

how can i prevent this? obviously i need a light baffler, but how do i make 1??? 

thanks


----------



## Thorn (Feb 14, 2008)

how did this grow turn out cannablis?


----------

